# New from Louisiana



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi there ya'll. I'm an extreme new comer to the smoking universe!!! I'm a cook and have been wanting to venture into smoking for a time now. I convinced the husband that he wanted an electric smoker and Santa brought him one for Christmas (Santa is very sly)!!! However after only 2 days of reading this forum I'm clearly infatuated!! His Christmas gift is more exciting to me than the jewelry, perfume, spa day, etc that Santa brought me!!  
Me:
Location, southern Louisiana
LSU fanatic
Member of the Who Dat Nation
Home cook (pretty decent so they tell me)
Love to fish
Love football & baseball (addicted to Fantasy Football & newly reigning champion!!)
Love to shop
Newly purchased electric smoker 

Thanks in advance to all the awesome threads where I've gained much know how in just 2 days. You guys rock. Looking forward to learning more and sharing my experiences!!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to SMF, you will find ton's of information on here. If you need any help or have questions just ask.

Gary


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks.  I should add, I have my smokers maiden voyage ongoing now.  I put in a pork shoulder this morning and as I've read, it seems plateaued at 165.  I'm trying to be patient but I'm super anxious.  I also put a boudin stuffed pork loin (3 lbs) and it was done hours ago.  It came out delish.  But the shoulder is trying my nerves!!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2014)

Just be patient, it's in the stall  hang in there

Gary


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks ya'll.  I'll post a thread with pics once I have a finished product. Looks like leftovers tonight and hopefully yummy PP tomorrow.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2014)

Howdee Rachel nice of you to drop by. Becareful because it is so easy here to get overwhelmed with what to do next. <Chuckles> So many good recipes and the advice is top notch.

Just remember like Mule said there is no one perfect way to smoke. Everyone here will gladly completely innodate you with how they like it. Its really all about you learning to tame that smoker to do what you want, how you want to do it.

Start easy with inexpensive meats to learn, whats good for the goose is good for the gander.

Bon chance and remember to enjoy every smoke.

Oh and remember to add which electric your husband got. It will help alot when and if you need assistance.


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi there fellow Louisianian!! 

It's a Cajun Injector from Academy. Black Friday special. Although I must admit I'm kicking myself for not spending more and going with the master built with the glass door. My OCD is killing me wanting to open this dang door.


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome from another Red Stick Smoker., I have used the MES 40" electric for over 5 years and thoroughly enjoy it. You will  want to get the AMNPS to go along w/ that electric smoker.. It will give you perfect smoke for 8 hrs + .. that way you dont have to feed chips every 45 min .

 Anything i can do to help or if you have questions just ask.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome Rachel, glad ya joined us !  We have a few hobbies in common.... Q, football (Cowboys fan though, since I was 4), & fantasy football !  

See ya around the forum !


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome Rachel, glad ya joined us !  We have a few hobbies in common.... Q, football (Cowboys fan though, since I was 4), & fantasy football !
> 
> See ya around the forum !



Well as much as it pains me to say, congrats on making it to the playoffs. :th_crybaby2:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Rachel, glad ya joined us !  We have a few hobbies in common.... Q, football (Cowboys fan though, since I was 4), & fantasy football !
> ...



Thanks Rachel, but at least your team has won a Super Bowl recently.... My team hasn't been to the big game for nearly 20 yrs.

How's that shoulder coming ?


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

True Dat.  It was a long time coming!!

I'm at 185 right now. So close. I'm guesstimating another 4 beers!! My garage smells amazing. So does my sweatshirt!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> True Dat.  It was a long time coming!!
> 
> I'm at 185 right now. So close. I'm guesstimating another 4 beers!! My garage smells amazing. So does my sweatshirt!!



Probably right on the guesstimate there... If your wrong, 5-6 worse case scenario....LOL.  That stuff does smell soooo good, I know what ya mean !  

Has anyone told ya on the rest, pretty important part of the smoke !


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 27, 2014)

Is this where I should foil, towel, then cooler? Read it on a thread. Thoughts on this? I'm open for suggestions?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> Is this where I should foil, towel, then cooler? Read it on a thread. Thoughts on this? I'm open for suggestions?



Yes, once it's done do exactly that.  That way during the rest, the juices will redistribute back throughout the meat !   I like to rest for a couple hours at least.


----------



## gary s (Dec 28, 2014)

Any pictures yet?

Gary


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

Coming up shortly. It was a long night!!


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

20141228_101312.jpg



__ rachelkin
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's another one. The word that immediately came to mind when it almost fell apart trying to remove the therm was "fragile"!!!! 













20141228_101245.jpg



__ rachelkin
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> Is this where I should foil, towel, then cooler? Read it on a thread. Thoughts on this? I'm open for suggestions?


I always foil my butts at 165 and pull at 203-205 then into an ice chest for at least an hour before pulling.  Welcome to the forum.  There are many experts around here always willing to lend a hand.  the search bar can also be a big help.  Good luck with your current smoke.

Richard


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a happy happy girl this morning!! More pics to come after I pull it this afternoon. Going to serve with homemade spaghetti and cheese, grilled asparagus and garlic bread. Leftovers will duh be sammies with coleslaw and or potato salad (the husband does not care for slaw). 

I CANNOT wait!! :biggrin::sausage:


----------



## gary s (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks good what is the internal temp, you are looking for around 205 º for pulled pork

Gary


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

Now that sounds simply great.


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

Actually it was 206. Got it to 205. Turned my back for a few minutes and it had gone up a degree.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> Actually it was 206. Got it to 205. Turned my back for a few minutes and it had gone up a degree.


Time to pull it and rest for an hour or so if possible.


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

It's partially pulled and resting. Going to a family event then shall post pics of the final results later on. 
:)


----------



## gary s (Dec 28, 2014)

Good job, it will be a hit

Gary


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 8, 2013





 from Denham Springs La....... Good to have another local member....... ShoneyBoy


----------



## tom 178 (Dec 28, 2014)

Geaux Tigers!

The pork butt looks good!


----------



## rachelkin (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks ya'll!!

Posting a thread on this entire endeavor and will include more pics. 

You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 28, 2014)

Rachel nice job. Smoking is al about patience. 15% prep, 5% dumb luck, and 80% patience.


Tom 178 said:


> Geaux Tigers!
> 
> The pork butt looks good!


Thats good......... Heaux Heaux Heaux Merry Christmas.


----------



## cecil (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Rachel, welcome to the forum. Always glad to see another smoker from the local area. There are a lot of us Cajuns on the forum. Again welcome and GEAUX TIGERS- BEAT NOTRE DAME.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

RachelKin said:


> Thanks ya'll!!
> 
> Posting a thread on this entire endeavor and will include more pics.
> 
> You guys ROCK!!!



Sounds like all went well, awesome !  

I'll look for your thread !  

:kewl:


----------

